# NIC and Sound Card Problem On MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum

## Naquada

Hey All 

i got a new MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum Board

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=637

and i cant get few thing working !

the first thing is the Sound Card .

When i satart the kde im getting the next error :

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opend (No such device)

The Sound server will continue, using the null output device

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and my 2nd problem is that i got 2 Network Card on my Board And i can only see and use one ??

thx  

Naquada

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naquada,

Please post the output of lspci, so we can see exactly what hardware you have.

To use your second NIC (eth1) you need to make a new script in /etc/init.d/ to start it.

So, do the following:-

```
cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.eth1
```

to create the script. This is just like net.eth1

You can now add this to rc-update so it starts at boot

```
rc-update net.eth0 add default
```

To get it to work, you need to proide some set up instructions in /etc/conf.d/net

You will probably want a static network address, not dhcp. See the example file for how to do that.

Where it uses eth0, you pout eth1

Lastly you need the kernel module, which is why we need your lspci output.

Help with you sound really starts there but there is a few things you can check.

Do you have /dev/snd and is it populated with files? 

Thats real ALSA device files.

Do you have /dev/sound and is it populated ?

Thats ALSAs emulated OSS interface.

If these dirs are missing or empty, we need to fix your kernel.

----------

## Naquada

BTW the Sound Driver is Working Thx To Peple in the gentoo irc

Now The Last Problem is the 2nd Nic Card

The Problem is not the Script  , its that i dont got eth1 in the dmesg 

and i know that i need to add drivers to my kernel but i have tryed 

adding what people told me and it didnt work.

i tryed everything and i dont know where is my problem :

here is mt lspci output :

localhost ~ # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a3)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

0000:01:0d.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3114 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

0000:05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache] (rev a1)

as u can see i got 2 NIC's "

0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

thx naquada

----------

## widan

Your drivers should be forcedeth for the nVidia one, and skge or sk98lin for the Marvell one. In menuconfig they are at:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Networking support  --->

  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->

    [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

    <M>   Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

  Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

    <M> New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

    <M> Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)
```

For the Marvell card, normally the skge driver ("New SysKonnect ...") should work. If it does not, try the sk98lin ("Marvell Yukon ..."). Once you know which one works, you can build it into the kernel if you don't want to keep them as modules.

----------

## Naquada

This Is what i got selected they Are all in the kernel * and its still not working

----------

## widan

You can try this version of sk98lin, maybe it's more recent than the kernel one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naquada,

Which one is not working ?

What intefaces does [code]ifconfig -a[\code]show ?

Building in the two different drivers for your Gb Ethernet is a Really Bad Idea.

You should not try two device drivers for the same hardware iyem at the same time.

Often, neither work.

Post the two HWAddress strings for your eth0 and eth1.

----------

## Naquada

I Got only eth0 running

and i dont know if its the nvidia or the marvell

how can i find out ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naquada,

Do ifconfig and post the HWAddr of eth0.

Not the IP number.

----------

## Naquada

Here is the ifconfig info 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:DB:FC:49

          inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fedb:fc49/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:544384 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:279014 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:764732916 (729.3 Mb)  TX bytes:19068127 (18.1 Mb)

          Interrupt:217 Base address:0x2000

----------

## Naquada

Can Any One Try To Help Me ?

What Dose That Mean :

MAC Address: 00:11:09:DB:FC:49 (Micro-Start International) ??

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naquada,

I was expecting to look up your MAC address in a table of manufactuers but I cant find it.

Did you make you Network card drivers as modules or built in?

If its a module, post the output of lsmod - the kernel module will tell us which ome is working.

----------

## Naquada

Im Using the Drives inside (*) the Kernel

and i belive that we can find the info of what network card i got in the next link : 

http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_detail.php?UID=637

â¢ Supports dual LAN jacks

- 1 LAN supports 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Marvell 88E1111 PHY

- 1 LAN supports 10/100/1000 Fast Ethernet by Marvell 88E8053

i belive this is the info we are looking for isnt it ?

----------

## widan

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> I was expecting to look up your MAC address in a table of manufactuers but I cant find it.

 

I found it here, but it does not help much:

```
00-11-09   (hex)                Micro-Star International

001109     (base 16)            Micro-Star International

                                No 69, Li-De Street, Jung-He City,

                                Taipei  

                                TAIWAN, REPUBLIC OF CHINA

```

 *Naquada wrote:*   

> Im Using the Drives inside (*) the Kernel

 

You don't want to have the two Marvell drivers built-in. Only one should be active at a time. It's ok to have both if they are modules (but you should not load both at the same time), but not built-in.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Naquada,

Theres something funny there.

Does the liveCD find both eth0 and eth1?

Boot with the liveCD and do

```
ifconfig -a
```

If they are both there, post the output of lsmod.

----------

## Naquada

No in the live cd it can only find one NIC

----------

## el_Salmon

I have the same problem  :Crying or Very sad: 

I cannot see Marvell Yukon Ethernet Card.

----------

## Wooff

same here ))-:

W

----------

## el_Salmon

¿How can we report this bug to linux kernel developers?

----------

## friedmud

Sorry to resurrect an old thread... but I thought I would note that the newest release of the syskonnect drivers from here:

http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/

Actually installed for me on the first try (used to I had to mess around with their install script to get it to work)... this is with kernel 2.6.13-gentoo

And no... the built in kernel driver _still_ doesn't work... sigh.

Friedmud

----------

## Decibels

 *friedmud wrote:*   

> Sorry to resurrect an old thread... but I thought I would note that the newest release of the syskonnect drivers from here:
> 
> http://www.syskonnect.com/syskonnect/support/driver/zip/linux/
> 
> Actually installed for me on the first try (used to I had to mess around with their install script to get it to work)... this is with kernel 2.6.13-gentoo
> ...

 

I am still using kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 because of this crap. Have to use the sk98lin with the syskonnect patch. Been trying to get kernel-2.6.13-gentoo-r3 to work and it won't. Got the newer syskonnect patch cause the one I put on kernel that works ( kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5) wouldn't compile with 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (mean kernel won't compile once patch applied).

Ok, so new patch installs and kernel compiles. That is all though. Ethernet still doesn't work.

Looks like the router is working when boot to the 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 but isn't connected to anything (ie no ping,...) because of services needed, cupsd, ntp, hang (have to hit ctrl-c at during boot to continue).

So have to play with it or see if can get the forcedeth to work.  The BIGGEST thing that pisses me off is that SKGE driver. I have Never gotten it to work. Been trying it on this new kernel and it still won't work. If you talk to the Dev's they want you to stop using sk98lin and use skge. I would if they got it working correctly.

I guess it all boils down to Marvell and schizoid chipset of theirs.

EDIT: ** Finally got Skge to work on mine with the vanilla 2.6.14_rc5 kernel.

----------

